# want to raise a bottle baby...



## Ellie May (Feb 4, 2016)

I'd like to raise a bottle baby or two (raised 8 bummer lambs some time ago) but all I am finding are 2 week old lambs that are still with their mothers. The person is more than willing to sell them now but I don't know about taking them off of their mothers...? I just want them for pets, so that's why I'm looking for bottle babies. Even if it's not nice to take them away from their mothers, chances are they will probably have a better forever home with me than where they are...any thoughts? Also, they are Dorpers, thoughts on them as pets? TIA.


----------



## mysunwolf (Feb 5, 2016)

It's much harder to start a lamb on a bottle after the first week. I would not recommend taking healthy 2 week olds from their mothers. In my area there are a lot of 2 day old bottle lambs for sale. Dorpers are awesome sheep and definitely tame down easily!


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 5, 2016)

I have to agree their needs to be a good reason to pull a lamb. At weaning you can still tame them down with grain, and probably have healthiier lambs


----------



## Ellie May (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks, those were my thoughts as well, 
I read that Dorpers tended to be browsers, more like goats, and that they eat more than other breeds. Any thoughts on that? I have mini donkeys, mini goats and mini pigs, they eat a little less, easier on the feed bills!  I'm also going to start a new thread but i could mention it here...I would only like one sheep. I've been around single sheep and they seem fine, My goat is single and perfectly happy (his pal is my jenny donkey) I do know that sheep are herd animals but if one is raised by hand, and with other animals, and given the fact he/she will have a good forever home as opposed to its probable fate elsewhere...Appreciate all the input!


----------

